

Myspace Accused Of Ripping Off Stealth Startup Pinterest - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/27/myspace-pinterest/

======
britta
Huh, I was just looking at Pinterest recently and it has some neat stuff on it
(I spent a while exploring <http://pinterest.com/shashashasha/> for example),
but I'm a little confused about why Techcrunch calls it "stealth mode" when
most of it seems public.

~~~
sciarra
Yeah, Sha's pinboard are awesome. We're in invite-only, not "stealth".

We're excited to open up very soon though.

~~~
britta
I signed up for an invite; I like the idea of FFFFOUND + Flickr galleries.

(Also, the word "pinboard" keeps reminding me of my friend's text-based
bookmarking site that's been around for a little while now,
<http://pinboard.in/> \- you guys probably know about it already though.)

~~~
sciarra
We've been calling it a "social catalog" and folks are using to showcase lots
of different kinds of collections.

I just sent you an invite. (And check your spam filter just in case). Let us
know what you think. We'd love the feedback.

------
jamesaguilar
These kinds of fires are always fun to watch while they burn. But, does it
matter that much? Are MySpace and Pinterest significantly competitors?

~~~
sciarra
Hi this is Paul from pinterest.com. To answer your questions, "no" and "no".

Echoing Ben's comment in the article, we aren't accusing MySpace of anything.
None of us have even used their site.

However, it was cool that our users cared enough to tweet out their concerns.
They're the best.

~~~
jamesaguilar
Aw, how nice. Well, good luck to you.

